# TV show looking to interview EV builders



## keithl (Sep 21, 2009)

It's Keith here, and I am looking for EV builders in the Orlando/Cocoa/Melbourne, FL and surrounding area for interviews of builders of EVs. All kinds of vehicle are welcome. If it flies, drives, or swims, please bring your vehicle to Melbourne Saturday September 26th, at 4 pm. We will be interviewing EV builders about their vehicles. We want to ask why you built your vehicle, how did you do it, what motivates you, and any backstory that you wish to tell. The interviews are for an up-and-coming TV show about electric vehicles and alternative energy. 

Feel free to drive or trailer your electric vehicle to our set location so we can get video of you and your vehicle. For driving distance calculations, the shoot will take place about 1 mile from the I95-Eau Gallie exit. For those who can't make it that day, and have a quite unusual vehicle to show, we can setup a future interview at your location.

Off the grid non-mobile applications are also welcome (i.e. if you get your power from solar and sell it back to FP&L or if you run a biofuel generator 24/7 and/or use your own home-grown biofuel.)

Please forward this message to anyone who may be interested. Interviews will start at 4 pm on Saturday September 26th. Later that evening there will be a party with bands playing. For more information please contact Keith at [email protected]. Thanks for your time, and I look forward to hearing from you.

Keith


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Keith, welcome to the forum. I'm not sure if anyone is in that area, but you might get better exposure if you post this in the "chit-chat" area. Perhaps an administrator could help spread the word.


----------

